# Four Paws "Natures Reptile" Vita-Spray



## el_phantasmo (Jan 30, 2008)

Just taken on a mates Leo that she didn't have time for (And was in herited from a previous owner who didn't look after it properly) and she brought all the bits round for it - now, the mat, tank etc I'm fine with, but I got given a spray which is something I've not seen before.

Lime green plastic spray doobrie thing;

"Four Paws Natures Reptile Vita-Spray - Creat a natural environment with vitamin enriched spray. Provides natures vitamins. Contains electrolytes. Prevents drying of the skin. Keeps reptiles healthier for a longer life"

Anyone heard of this stuff? In all the research I've done for my corn, royals, beardies and leos I've never heard anyone mention this stuff ....

Basically says it's a substitute for "natures vitamins" and gives them their D3. Directions are to spray from neck to tail once a day. 

Sounds iffy to me. Don't like it. :whip:


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Its been around for years but has since been discontinued. Its basically a skin conditioner, It wont do any harm - but it wont do anything else either other than loosen dry skin.


----------



## el_phantasmo (Jan 30, 2008)

Might be of use then on his feet. 

Was hoping more people might have given a view! Was afraid it might be less than safe to use.

Cheers for replying!


----------

